# tree frog drowning



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

hi all,

sad news, one of our retf's sadly died this afternoon. It looked as though it drowned. This morning it was sleeping on the glass just above it and looks as though it fell in whilst asleep and never woke up.

is this common?

they never have had a problem with getting out of the water bowl before. we have a vine going into themiddle of the water for escape.


----------



## -ChrisC- (Nov 8, 2008)

Is the water deeper than the depth of the frog from the ground to it's mouth?


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

well if it was awake and sitting up then no...but somehow it had fallen asleep and ended up in the water face down... it was fine and asleep today then went out at about half 6, by 8 when we came back it had drowned


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry for your loss but maybe if he did fall off then maybe it was not the water that killed him. Maybe he hit hiss head or somthing


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

toxic said:


> sorry for your loss but maybe if he did fall off then maybe it was not the water that killed him. Maybe he hit hiss head or somthing


 i think that too, or maybe he was already gone before he fell.
sorry for your loss.


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

do red eyes regularly fall to the ground? aww thats really sad none the less  sorry for the fallen froggy!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm afraid there is more than likely some other problem in play here, a healthy treefrog just wouldnt have this problem in the average waterdish, especially given a vine to aid climbing out aswell.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

i keep hearing of cases of red eyes and similar tree frogs drowing and it seems a little to co-incidential that they all drown, in the wild they breed and live near water all the time. 

the fact that there discoverd in there water bowls probabaly physically indicates an underlying problem, how ever upon first inspection its easy to assume that it/they drowned.


----------



## treefrogschris (May 25, 2006)

Previous posters are probably right, to drown in a normal water bowl is probably a sign of another health problem. 
I have literally kept hundreds of red eyes over the years and their enclosure has a five foot pond that they would lay their eggs over. I never had a single healthy adult frog drown in the pond; despite them being very poor swimmers they normally always find something to grab onto and lift themselves out.
However, I have seen numerous instances of very young red eyes drowning in extremely shallow water so maybe age may be a factor (not sure how big your frog was)


----------

